# What a freakin' nightmare!



## 480sparky

Started a service change today. I couldn't believe how effed up the existing one is.

No cover, and most of the circuits were just 'run in' through the front.




















Oh, so THIS is how you ground NM!




















Don't bother terminating grounds on the bar..... run 'em out the back or top, and tie 'em all together. Then run just ONE of 'em back to terminate correctly!












Grounding electrode wire: Cut off inside meter socket, split-bolted to a No. 14, and _that _runs into the panel.


----------



## 480sparky

Nice before-the-main tap. Must've been fun to do hot!











Someone had an "Oh, Shît!" moment.












Yeah, that ground wire is solidly terminated!













Think it got hot?


----------



## ampman

that smells like money --what brand of breaker are those


----------



## 480sparky

ampman said:


> that smells like money --what brand of breaker are those


Wadsworth. I guess 'cuz they're worth a wad. :laughing:


----------



## n5i5ken

looks like a few loose neutrals IMHO


----------



## circuitman1

suprises me they me they did have to call out the fire dept!they had the romex connectors but they couldn't figure out to use them! i've seen bad , but this PATHETIC!:laughing:


----------



## heavysparky

was this a rental?


----------



## 480sparky

heavysparky said:


> was this a rental?


I think it was a bank repo not too long ago.


----------



## MTW

You pulled those circuits out of the panel then staged this. 100% fake.


----------



## 480sparky

MTW said:


> You pulled those circuits out of the panel then staged this. 100% fake.


Riiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## TGGT

It's not that bad. Should be easy to demo at least.


----------



## papaotis

at least you can see whats there. in the one im doin you cant even tell where anything goes and its not a demo, its a' fix it so you find somethin'


----------



## SparkyDino

I love ripping crap like that out & rebuilding it with my bare hands.


----------



## Louieb

Wow ,that is a whole lot of ugly! I would be more concerned about the stupidity buried in the walls!.....


----------



## B4T

They did you a favor by not using the empty connectors.. we should all be so lucky.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveBayshore

SparkyDino said:


> I love ripping crap like that out & rebuilding it with my bare hands.


Pictures?


----------



## union347sparky

SparkyDino said:


> I love ripping crap like that out & rebuilding it with my bare hands.



So. . . . You're not a glove guy huh?


----------



## chicken steve

*They're glowing and they're archy, 
And proud of it and snarky, 
They're out to spook a sparky, 
The Hackin' Family.* 








*Their panel's a museum 
Begs firemen to see 'em 
They really are a scream 
The Hackin' Family. *








*(Neat) 
(Sweet) 
(Petite) *
*








So get an arc flash suit on 
A broomstick you can count on 
We're gonna pay a call on 
The Hackin' Family.*

~CS~


----------



## HadItUpToHere

I do new construction 99.99% of the time. I see this stuff on here and I can barely believe it exists.


----------



## 480sparky

chicken steve said:


> *They're glowing and they're archy,
> And proud of it and snarky,
> They're out to spook a sparky,
> The Hackin' Family.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Their panel's a museum
> Begs firemen to see 'em
> They really are a scream
> The Hackin' Family. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Neat)
> (Sweet)
> (Petite) *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So get an arc flash suit on
> A broomstick you can count on
> We're gonna pay a call on
> The Hackin' Family.*
> 
> ~CS~


No Cousin Itt?


----------



## erics37

SparkyDino said:


> I love ripping crap like that out & rebuilding it with my bare hands.


I prefer to use, like.... tools and stuff.


----------



## Going_Commando

erics37 said:


> I prefer to use, like.... tools and stuff.


Ditto. stripping wire with my teeth and using my fingernails to tighten screws gets a bit rugged after a while.


----------



## Chrisibew440

What's the matter with it?


----------



## SparkyDino

SparkyDino said:


> I love ripping crap like that out & rebuilding it with my bare hands.


I do too damn it.



erics37 said:


> I prefer to use, like.... tools and stuff.


cub...............


----------



## chicken steve

> No Cousin Itt?


He's in the crawlspace, where Lurch can't fit....







:laughing:~CS~


----------



## RGH

...that's hall of fame material there.....and the thing is........it worked...classic example of "knowing enough to be dangerous"....bet you set a demo time record.....5 mins...


----------



## Celtic

480sparky said:


> Started a service change today. I couldn't believe how effed up the existing one is.


:cursing: Stay the  outta my basement :cursing: 480!


:laughing:


----------



## chris856

I hate leaving after a panel change like this and knowing how messed up the rest of the house still is.


----------



## MTW

480sparky said:


>


Interesting, I didn't know old Wadsworth panels had plastic interiors and square drive screws. :whistling2: I knew you were making stuff up.


----------



## Voltron

.......NICE...


----------



## 480sparky

MTW said:


> Interesting, I didn't know old Wadsworth panels had plastic interiors and square drive screws. :whistling2: I knew you were making stuff up.


That's the new panel. I didn't see that NM connector until I had the new panel installed.


----------



## chicken steve

RGH said:


> ...that's hall of fame material there.....and the thing is........it worked...classic example of "knowing enough to be dangerous"....bet you set a demo time record.....5 mins...



An ET hall of _hack_ fame? Not a _bad _idea RG....:laughing:~CS~


----------



## gnuuser

Louieb said:


> Wow ,that is a whole lot of ugly! I would be more concerned about the stupidity buried in the walls!.....


aint that the truth!
yikes

we need a smiley thats crapping with fear 
that would be appropriate for that one:laughing:


----------



## Louieb

You could call it ****o for pryo's ...oh that's taken by that band...Lesson 2 of the ten step program for OCD electricians...In my country I was an engineer......


----------



## Louieb

you really have to be kidding me..does skin flicks work


----------



## bigmiketino

At least the breakers are marked lmao thats pretty bad looks like some grounds were used as neutrals....


----------



## bartstop

Probably been like that longer than most of us have been alive.......and no fire yet.


----------



## dspiffy

I dont recall ever seeing anything worse than the panel from my old townhouse that I posted a few weeks ago . . . but this is so far worse . . . I couldnt look at the pics long before my skin started to crawl . . . please God make it go away!


----------



## five.five-six

Overloaded grounds, I like eat!



480sparky said:


> Nice before-the-main tap. Must've been fun to do hot!


----------



## five.five-six

*or.....*

My helper left it like that, I'll have to head back over and clean that up next trip. 



480sparky said:


>


----------



## dspiffy

My wife heard me cursing to myself at these pictures "what is it baby?" I showed her "dont they all look like that?" Well, first of all, notice there's no cover on it . . . "Cover? I thought they had a door you close".

And . . . I'm done.


----------



## jerry klassen

at least the owner tried to label some circuits


----------



## greenwire

480sparky said:


> Started a service change today. I couldn't believe how effed up the existing one is.
> 
> No cover, and most of the circuits were just 'run in' through the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so THIS is how you ground NM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother terminating grounds on the bar..... run 'em out the back or top, and tie 'em all together. Then run just ONE of 'em back to terminate correctly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grounding electrode wire: Cut off inside meter socket, split-bolted to a No. 14, and _that _runs into the panel.



smell money, money, money :thumbup:

What's inside the walls has to be yummy!


----------



## Hmacanada

dspiffy said:


> My wife heard me cursing to myself at these pictures "what is it baby?" I showed her "dont they all look like that?" Well, first of all, notice there's no cover on it . . . "Cover? I thought they had a door you close". And . . . I'm done.


I feel your pain!!


----------



## HARRY305E

MTW said:


> You pulled those circuits out of the panel then staged this. 100% fake.


Seen it too many times,,,,,Are you really an electrician?:blink:


----------



## HARRY305E

bigmiketino said:


> At least the breakers are marked lmao thats pretty bad looks like some grounds were used as neutrals....



That really helps..:laughing:


----------



## MTW

HARRY305E said:


> Seen it too many times,,,,,Are you really an electrician?:blink:


Why do you keep posting with different names?


----------

